# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  تنصيب اي ويندوز عن طريق USB

## هدوء عاصف

*أحبابي في منتديات الحصن*
*أود التذكير بأن الفضل في هذه الموضوع الرائع الشيّق*
*يعود الى الأستــــاذ محمد الشربيني*
*الإختصاصي في صيانة الاجهزة والشبكات*
*فله منا كل التقدير* 
*تم النقل للفائدة* 






*إخواني أخواتي ؛؛سوف نحاول بإذن الله الـيوم شرح طريقة تهيئـة المفتاح USB*
*و نقـل أنظمة التشـغيل الـخاصة بالويندوز عـليه ؛؛ ثـم الفـرمتة بواسطـته و بسهولة**تـامة ؛؛ و هي طـريقة صـالحة للويندوز 2003 الى الويندوز 2008 و كذلك* *XP و الفيسـتا و الـويندوز 7 ...*
*و مـن ممـيزات تنصـيب الوينـدوز بواسطة المفـتاح Usb :* 
*-السرعة الـتامة عكس إستـعمال الأسطونات ؛فمثلا فرمطة بهدة الأخيرة تستغرق**30 دقيقة في المـقابل بواسطة الأولـى يمكن أن تـتقلص المدة إلى 15 دقيقة ..*
*-نـسسـخ ملـفات نـظام الـتشغـيل بـسهولة تـامة و دون نـقص مـا ..*
*-إقتـصـاد في الـطاقة و فـي إستـهلاك قوة المـعالج و الـرامـات ..*
*-عدم تطلب إمكانيات كـبيرة كمثلا في حالة الويندوز7 ؛؛ حيث أن 512 ميجابايت* *للـرامات يمـكن أن تفـي بالـغرض ..*
**
*و للقيام بذلك سوف نـتبع طريقة جـد بسيطة و غـير تقلـيدية بمساعدة أداة* <*Wintoflash*>
*الـتي تـقوم بتـهيئـة الـمفتـاح USB و فـرمطته ؛؛و ضبطه للاقـلاع* 
*من خلال البـوت؛؛ كمـا هو الـحال بالـنسبة لـقارئ الأسطـوانـات* 
*و صـالحة لأصحـاب الـحواسيـب بدون قـارئ*
*أو غـيـاب قـارئ DVD لمـن يـود تـنصـيب نـسخ تتطـلب ذلك*
*كمثلا الوـويندوز 7 ..*
*حـيث يـقوم بنـسخ محـتوى الأسطـوانـة أو نـسخة ـتم تـحميلها ب**واسطـة الـنت* ثـم لـصقهمـا علـى المفتـاح USB ؛ *نـقوم بتـحميـل الأداة مـن هـنـا* 
**
*أو من المـوقع* 

** 

** 
*بـعد التـحميـل سـوف تظـهر ؛؛سـوف نـجد الملف مضغوطـا..* 

** 
*نـقوم بـفك الـضغط علـيه ؛؛او يكـفي الكـليك علـى* 
*WinToflash.exe*
*الـعملـية تتـطلب أحيانا إلـغاء مـؤقت لـبرنـامج الـحماية ؛؛لحـساسيته لهذا الإمتداد* *رغـم خـلوه مـن أي مـشاكل* 
** 
*بـعد الـكليك سـوف تـظهر نـافدة نـقوم بالموافقة على شروط الإستعمال* *بالكـليك على Accepter/Accept*> 

** 

*سـوف تـظهر نـافدة المـوالية ؛نـلقي نـظرة إلى الأسفل*
*لنـجد قـائمة اللـغات ؛؛ نـحدد اللغة الـتي نريـد* 
** 
*نـواصـل باللغة الإنـجلـيزية ؛؛نـقوم بالكـليك من بـعد عـلى* 
*Windows setup transfer wizard* 
** 
*ثـم مـن بعد كليـك عـلى التـالـي* 
*Next/Suivant*  
** 
*ثـم بـقي إضافة مسـارات الـملفـات على الـشـكل* 
**Windows files path: نقوم بالكليـك على Select ثم نحدد*
*مسار تواجد قـارئ الأسطوانات الـتي يـحتوي على أسطـوانة نـظام التشغيل ؛؛*
*المـراد تـنـصـيبه أو مـسار ملف الويندوز في حالة تحمـيله على الـجهاز* *و طـبعا يجـب أن يكون بصيغة .iso ؛؛إذا كان غير ذلك* *يمكن إلى* *تحويله إلى تلك الصيغة باستعمال أداة Magic ISO Maker مثلا..* 
**USB drive: نقـوم بالـكليك على Select ثـم نحدد مسار تواجد* *المفتاح USB الذي تـكون قد سبقنا ربطه بالحاسوب..* 
*بـعد ذلك كليـك على الـتالي Next/Suivant*> 

** 
*حـالة تحديد مسار الـقارئ* 
** 
*بـعد إضـافة مسار كل من ملفات نـظام التشغيل و تحديد مسار المفتاح USB*>
*سوف تـظهر نافدة تـطلب مـنا الموافقة على شروط الإستعمال ؛؛نضع علامة* *على I accepte the therms...*
*ثـم كليـك على Continue* 
** 
*و الـموالي ظهـور نافدة تضـم رسالة تخبرنـا ؛بأنه سوف يتم فرمطة المفتاح Usb*
*و التخلص من الملفات التي يخـزنها ؛؛نقوم بالكليك على Ok* 
** 
*لتـبدأ عـملية الـفرمطة و تهييئ المفتـاح و نقـل ملفات النظام عليـه ؛؛*
*نـنظر إنتهاء العملية التي لا تسـتغرق وقتـا طـويلا*  
** 
*و في النـهاية نـجاح العمـلية بسلام ؛؛نقـوم بالكليـك على Exit* 

** 
*ملاحظة 1/ في بـعض الحالات يمكن أن تظهر رسالة الخـطأ أسفله ؛؛ ببساطة* *لا نعيـرها إهتمام يكفي أن نقوم بـغلقها*  

** 
*ملاحظة 2/لمشاهدة الشـرح صوت و صورة يمكنكم ذلك من خلال الموقع* 

 
*و في الأخيـر نقـوم بربط المفتاح USB بالجهاز المراد تنصيب* 

** 

**
*نـعيد تشغـيل هـذا الأخيـر ؛؛ثـم مباشرة في بداية ظهور شاشة الإقلاع*
*نـقوم بالكليك بإستمرار على الزر DEL او Suppr أو F2 او ESC*
*أو F1 او F12 أو...طبعا حسب نوع بيوس الجـهاز ؛؛* *و النتـيجة ظهور شاشة البيـوس ؛؛نقوم بالتنقل بإستعمال أسهم* *لوحة المفاتيح**و نـختار Boot من خلال القائمة العليـا ؛؛ثم من بـعد خاصية* 
*Boot Device Priority* 
** 
*ثـم كليـك على طـريقة أولوية الإقلاع* 
*1st Boot Device*
*في حالـتنا يتـم الإقلاع بواسطـة السيدي* 
** 
*ثـم نقوم بتغيير الإعدادات بحعل المفتـاح USB في المركز الأول* *متبوع بالقرص الصلب ثم قارئ السيدي و يتم تحريك القائمة باستعمال* *الأسهم السفلي و العلـوي لوحة المفـاتيح ..*
*في حالـتنا المفتـاح مشار إليه بـRemovable و يمكن ان نجده* *يحمل إسمه الرئيسي*  
** 
*ثم كليك على Enter/Entrer لحفض التغييرات و سوف نجد*
*أن المفتـاح أصبح في أولوية الإقـلاع أو البـوت* 
** 
*بـقي فقـط حفض الإعـدادات نهائيا و الخروج من شاشة الـبيوس ؛؛نقوم بالكليك*
*على F10 لتـظهر نافدة ؛؛يكفي إختـيارYES*  
** 
*فـي حالة كـانت قائمة البـوت من نوع Hrad Disk Drives*
*نحدد فقط إسم المفتاح USB ثم نغير وضعيته و نضعه في الأولوية*
*في هذا المثال ؛؛إسم المفتـاح* 
*Sandisk U3* 
** 
*قمـنا يتغـيير مـركزه و أصبح في الأولوية ثم نضغط على F10 لحفض التغييرات*  
** 
*و من لـم يتـوفق في ضبـط هذه الـعملـية ؛؛بسبب إختلاف في نوع البيوس** نقوم فقط بتغيير* *وضعية اقارئ الأسطوانات و نضع مكانه المفتاح USB* 
*بـعد الإنتهاء من ضبط المفتـاح USB للإقلاع عن طـريق البـوت؛* *نقوم بإعادة تشغيـل الجـهاز ثم عند ظهور رسالة تطلب الضغط على زر* *عشوائي نـقوم بذلـك لـبدأ عملية التنـصيب عن طريق المفتـاح USB*
** 
*ثـم نقـوم بالـفرمت**ة كمـا جرت العادة بإستعمال أسطوانة الويندوز والتي تم تجهيزها مسبقا على الفلاشة*  

**


*إنتـهى و الحمد لله*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]والله ما قصرت شرح وافي .. شاكر جدا ..  :Eh S(7): 
انا كنت قريت الموضوع دا قبل كدا بس مكنتش فاهم حاجه , دالوقتي فهمت
[/align]

----------


## MR.X

مشكور يا محترم ...
شرح وافي وواضح ...

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=right]والله ما قصرت شرح وافي .. شاكر جدا .. 
> انا كنت قريت الموضوع دا قبل كدا بس مكنتش فاهم حاجه , دالوقتي فهمت
> [/align]





> مشكور يا محترم ...
> شرح وافي وواضح ...
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية



*
*
*على راسي يا اخوان*

*شكرا على مروركم واتمنى انو الكل يستفيد*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووووور ابن خالتي ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يا رب ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور

----------


## بياض الثلج

ولا عمره راح يزبط معي هالفرمته 

بس عموما يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا  :Confused:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بعترف انه ابن خالتي علمني على كتيييييييييير اشياء ما كنت اعرفها  بالكمبيوتر ..
يسلمو م.حماده ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شكرا كتير ..*
*موضوع مفيد ومميز ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *شكرا كتير ..*
> *موضوع مفيد ومميز ..*


اوافقك الراي اختي تماما
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز هدوء عاصف وشكرا الك اكتيييييييييييييييييييييي
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييير
يسلمو دياتك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وحفظك من كل سوء وشر دائما برعاية الله اخي.

----------


## كركيه

شكرا موضوع حلو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اوافقك الراي اختي تماما
> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز هدوء عاصف وشكرا الك اكتيييييييييييييييييييييي
> يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييير
> يسلمو دياتك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وحفظك من كل سوء وشر دائما برعاية الله اخي.





> شكرا موضوع حلو


 


*شكرا على مروركم فرحت بردودكم الله يحفظكم جميعا*

----------


## طارق بن

مشكووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا كبير موضوع رائع ومميز  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## bramoss

ألف شكر موضوع مميز

----------


## mohammedtador

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## xmohcine

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## cocowawa

merci

----------


## beckham_7

mashkoor 2a5ee..  :Smile:

----------


## wahid56

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الطيب

----------


## najibnajib

tjkhgjhgjhgjhgjfjhfjfjhjhfjfhjhjhfj

----------


## najibnajib

شكرا أخي جزااك الله خيرا عنا

----------


## najibnajib

تنفنفنالنتابنتابتنالنالينالنابينالنالنالي

----------


## najibnajib

شسبلالبسيالبابساسبياسباسيبايسانا

----------


## رافت البرماوي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بنوته مظلومه

مساء الخيرررررررررررررررررا والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## خالد البلعاوي

الف شكر لكل القائمين على هذا العمل :Bl (11):

----------


## خالد البلعاوي

الف شكر لكم جميعا

----------


## sawsanaflower

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور كتير على المجهود الكبير

----------

